# Support und Service trotz Garantiezeit unterirdisch



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

Habe mir im August zwei (für Kumpel und mich) Canyon Spectral für 7000€ bestellt. Mittlerweile muss ich sagen bin ich so bodenlos von dieser Firma enttäuscht. Die Fahrräder sind wirklich klasse, nur darf niemals etwas sein. Leider konnte ich wegen einer Knie-Op bis jetzt nur 84km auf das Rad fahren, Leider hat sich auch in dieser kurzen Zeit der hintere Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) verabschiedet. Er bleibt einfach eingefedert. Daher heute bei Canyon angerufen das gemeldet und nach Ersatz gebeten, kam die Anweisung den Dämpfer auszubauen einzuschicken. Nachdem ich dann um einen Tausch oder Ersatzdämpfer für die Überbrückungszeit gebeten hatte wurde ich belächelt und auf die 4-6 wöchige Wartezeit hingewiesen. SORRY aber was läuft in dem Schuppen schief das man bei einer 7000€ Bestellung mit bis zu 600% Gewinn im Bike-Geschäft nicht fähig ist einen Dämpfer auf Ersatz während der Garantiezeit zu schicken.... wäre mir bei meinem Cannondale-Shop nie passiert.
Naja ich überlege mir ernsthaft den Dämpfer in meinem Fachgeschäft um die Ecke reparieren zu lassen.
Grund dafür ist eigentlich die Angst das ich den Dämpfer die nächsten 10-12 Wochen nicht mehr sehe, da ich auf meine Bestellung auch Wochen länger wie angegeben warten musste.....


Daher meine Frage an die Community, hat von euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. Tips wie man da etwas beschleunigen kann?
Macht es Sinn einen Anwalt einzuschalten, da man ja wieder einen Verzicht hat. Ich sag mal in jedem Oberklasse Autohaus, bekommt man bei sowas sofort einen Ersatz in mind. vergleichbarer Ausführung oder besser bis der Schaden behoben ist! 


MFG


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2018)

Es ist egal ob Dein Bike 7000 Euro oder 2500 kostet. Es gibt hier keine Gesetzlich oder Privat Versicherten mit besonderen Vorzügen.

In der Vegangenheit gab es "Betrüger" die behauptet haben, daß Teile defekt sind und Canyon hat Ersatzteile rausgeschickt. Aber Canyon hat die angeblich defekten Teile nie gesehen weil sie nie nachträglich eingeschickt wurden. Das war dann entsprechender Aufwand für Canyon das Geld für diese Teile einzutreiben. Leider ist unsere Welt nicht immer nett und lieb. Daher ist das Vorgehen von Canyon, daß erst die defekten Teile eingesendet werden müssen, absolut verständlich.
Desweiteren haben die keine große Lagerhaltung für defekte Teile. Dies spart Kosten und ermöglicht günstigere Preise für den Kunden.

Anderes Beispiel: Bei Radon gab es lange Zeit keine Probefahrten mehr weil Betrüger mit falschen Ausweisen einfach davon gefahren sind (hat mein kleiner Händler Vorort auch schon erlebt).

Fazit: Überall wird beschissen, das Verhalten von einem Händler wie Canyon ist daher korrekt. Was unschön ist: Die ungewöhnlich lange Bearbeitungszeit. Der Verwaltungsapparat bei Canyon ist "nicht optimal" weshalb es zu diesen langen Bearbeitungszeiten kommt. Direktes einschicken bei Fox / DT geht wesentlich schneller. Daran merkt man daß das Problem nicht die Zubehörindustrie ist, sondern Canyon als Zwischenhändler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (7. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Support und Service trotz Garantiezeit unterirdisch



Das ist ja mal was ganz neues...
Kann ich mir bei Canyon gar nicht vorstellen 


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-und-die-unfaehigkeit-des-service.754221/


----------



## gasgas03 (7. Februar 2018)

Schick den Dämpfer hier hin: hat bei mir dann ca. 1 Woche inklusive Versandzeit gedauert:
https://www.foxracingshox.de/service


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2018)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Schick den Dämpfer hier hin: hat bei mir dann ca. 1 Woche inklusive Versandzeit gedauert:
> https://www.foxracingshox.de/service


Super Tipp für einen RS-Dämpfer


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

Schockierende Entwicklung der Gesellschaft......


----------



## gasgas03 (7. Februar 2018)

> Super Tipp für einen RS-Dämpfer


Ups, glatt überlesen, sorry!


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Es ist egal ob Dein Bike 7000 Euro oder 2500 kostet. Es gibt hier keine Gesetzlich oder Privat Versicherten mit besonderen Vorzügen.
> 
> In der Vegangenheit gab es "Betrüger" die behauptet haben, daß Teile defekt sind und Canyon hat Ersatzteile rausgeschickt. Aber Canyon hat die angeblich defekten Teile nie gesehen weil sie nie nachträglich eingeschickt wurden. Das war dann entsprechender Aufwand für Canyon das Geld für diese Teile einzutreiben. Leider ist unsere Welt nicht immer nett und lieb. Daher ist das Vorgehen von Canyon, daß erst die defekten Teile eingesendet werden müssen, absolut verständlich.
> Desweiteren haben die keine große Lagerhaltung für defekte Teile. Dies spart Kosten und ermöglicht günstigere Preise für den Kunden.
> ...



ja das mag alles sein, jedoch kann man ja zumindest, wenn mein Dämpfer dort ankommt einen Ersatz verschicken. Außerdem hat Canyon ja nicht mal vor 5 Monaten diesen Dämpfer verbaut und immer noch im Programm. Da haben sie bestimmt einen da. Naja man kann sich alles i-wie dann doch hindrehen das man Verständnis haben muss, jedoch geht das in meinen Augen absolut zu weit. Ich denke das ich es aus eigener Tasche bezahlen werde und zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehe...... Spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken das Rad zu verkaufen und wieder auf ein Cannondale oder Specialized umzusteigen obwohl ich mit dem Rad im Grunde sehr zufrieden bin aber ich mir einfach etwas verblödelt vorkomme.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

Mein Dämpfer kam nach drei Wochen zurück. Ist ja keine Saison.


----------



## Muckal (7. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer kam nach drei Wochen zurück. Ist ja keine Saison.




Für andere Leute evtl schon?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> ja das mag alles sein, jedoch kann man ja zumindest, wenn mein Dämpfer dort ankommt einen Ersatz verschicken. Außerdem hat Canyon ja nicht mal vor 5 Monaten diesen Dämpfer verbaut und immer noch im Programm. Da haben sie bestimmt einen da. Naja man kann sich alles i-wie dann doch hindrehen das man Verständnis haben muss, jedoch geht das in meinen Augen absolut zu weit. Ich denke das ich es aus eigener Tasche bezahlen werde und zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehe...... Spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken das Rad zu verkaufen und wieder auf ein Cannondale oder Specialized umzusteigen obwohl ich mit dem Rad im Grunde sehr zufrieden bin aber ich mir einfach etwas verblödelt vorkomme.


Würde das typisch Canyon nennen... Gibt ja genug Themen hier die den gleichen Inhalt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomac85 (7. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> ja das mag alles sein, jedoch kann man ja zumindest, wenn mein Dämpfer dort ankommt einen Ersatz verschicken. Außerdem hat Canyon ja nicht mal vor 5 Monaten diesen Dämpfer verbaut und immer noch im Programm. Da haben sie bestimmt einen da. Naja man kann sich alles i-wie dann doch hindrehen das man Verständnis haben muss, jedoch geht das in meinen Augen absolut zu weit. Ich denke das ich es aus eigener Tasche bezahlen werde und zum Händler meines Vertrauens gehe...... Spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken das Rad zu verkaufen und wieder auf ein Cannondale oder Specialized umzusteigen obwohl ich mit dem Rad im Grunde sehr zufrieden bin aber ich mir einfach etwas verblödelt vorkomme.



Entschuldige meine Ausdrucksweise aber was bist du für ein Traumtänzer?

Hatte bei meinem Trek Slash ca 6 Wochen gedauert und bei meim Specialized Stumpi etwa auch 4 Wochen bis de Dämpfer wieder da war. Habe da vom Händler auch nix bekommen. Warum sollte er auch?
EDIT: es war mitten in der Saison

Und glaub mir, die waren um einiges teurer wir Canyon und schlechter ausgestattet. Daher immer ruhig durch die Hose atmen


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (7. Februar 2018)

Anwalt einschalten. Wofür hat man denn ne Rechtsschutz. Und anzeigen.


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine Ausdrucksweise aber was bist du für ein Traumtänzer?
> 
> Hatte bei meinem Trek Slash ca 6 Wochen gedauert und bei meim Specialized Stumpi etwa auch 4 Wochen bis de Dämpfer wieder da war. Habe da vom Händler auch nix bekommen. Warum sollte er auch?
> 
> Und glaub mir, die waren um einiges teurer wir Canyon und schlechter ausgestattet. Daher immer ruhig durch die Hose atmen



Als Traumtänzer würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, vllt. bin ich nur etwas durch meinen Regionalen Bike-Shop verwöhnt.


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Für andere Leute evtl schon?


 Für mich ist eben jetzt bis ca. Ende Mai und dann wieder ab Mitte September Saison. Zwischen Mai und September kann ich eigentlich fast nie fahren -> beruflich bedingt


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Für andere Leute evtl schon?


Das meine ich nicht. Bei Canyon ist keine Saison. Im Sommer werden aus 3 Wochen schnell 13.

Mir haben die drei Wochen auch so weh getan, dass ich mir einen Dämpfer zusätzlich gekauft habe. 

Die 4-6 Wochen sagten sie mit auch.


----------



## firevsh2o (7. Februar 2018)

Also ich bin ja alles andere als begeistert vom Canyon Service. Vor allem die ewiglichen Antwortzeiten mit dann sinnbefreiten Antworten finde ich nicht lustig, ABER in diesem Fall empfinde ich die Reaktion als angemessen. Das läuft durch die Bank auch beim örtlichen Händler nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (7. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht. Bei Canyon ist keine Saison. Im Sommer werden aus 3 Wochen schnell 13.
> 
> Mir haben die drei Wochen auch so weh getan, dass ich mir einen Dämpfer zusätzlich gekauft habe.
> 
> Die 4-6 Wochen sagten sie mit auch.



Achso 

Ja, dann sollte wohl auf der Canyon Seite ein Hinweis in der Art 'sie sollten im eigenen Interesse stets ein zweites, fubktionsfähiges Rad eines anderen Anbieters zur Verfügung haben.'. Wäre wohl nur fair was man so liest.


----------



## fone (7. Februar 2018)

@Mk2ed1 
Hast du eine Dämpferpumpe?


----------



## noocelo (7. Februar 2018)

das heisst federbeinpumpe! frag' vorarbeiter


----------



## Deleted 253143 (7. Februar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Habe da vom Händler auch nix bekommen. Warum sollte er auch?



Canyon ist aber ein Hersteller mit voraussichtlich anderen Abnahmemengen/ Kontakten zu den weiteren Zulieferern als der Händler anner Ecke.
Da wäre (IMHO) vermutlich mehr drin, wenn den gewollt.


----------



## fone (7. Februar 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> das heisst federbeinpumpe! frag' @FlatterAugust



Du meinst für sowas?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

BAK84 schrieb:


> Canyon ist aber ein Hersteller mit voraussichtlich anderen Abnahmemengen/ Kontakten zu den weiteren Zulieferern als der Händler anner Ecke.
> Da wäre (IMHO) vermutlich mehr drin, wenn den gewollt.


Es ist aber nicht gewollt, wie man hier immer wieder liest....


----------



## Enrico_Palazzo (7. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Als Traumtänzer würde ich mich nicht bezeichnen, vllt. bin ich nur etwas durch meinen Regionalen Bike-Shop verwöhnt.


Gestatte die Frage, warum dann nicht gleich da gekauft?


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Gestatte die Frage, warum dann nicht gleich da gekauft?


Weil die Canyon Räder ja so genial sind... [emoji23]


----------



## noocelo (7. Februar 2018)

... und so ein spitzen image haben.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (7. Februar 2018)

...eventuell hat er sich vom Marketing täuschen lassen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxl111 (7. Februar 2018)

Das ist der Preis für „billige“ versenderbikes!
Der gute Fachhändler hätte wahrscheinlich eine Lösung gehabt!
Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn endlich alle Fachhändler die Eier haben und den Versendersch...s nicht mehr reparieren!!!
Dann hat dich das Problem Versenderbikes endlich gelöst!


----------



## noocelo (7. Februar 2018)

nuja. andere versender beweisen dass es auch fluppen kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> ... und so ein spitzen image haben. [emoji38]


Du meinst sicher denn klasse Service [emoji41]


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Das ist der Preis für „billige“ versenderbikes!
> Der gute Fachhändler hätte wahrscheinlich eine Lösung gehabt!
> Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn endlich alle Fachhändler die Eier haben und den Versendersch...s nicht mehr reparieren!!!
> Dann hat dich das Problem Versenderbikes endlich gelöst!


 Für den Aufpreis den man beim örtlichen Händler teilweise zahlt, kann man sich auch einen neuen Dämpfer als Übergang kaufen.


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2018)

@rmaurer Meister, was los ? Noch kein Kommentar von Dir ...


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> @rmaurer Meister, was los ? Noch kein Kommentar von Dir ...


Och nö keine schlafenden Hunde wecken....


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (7. Februar 2018)

Aber mal zum Dämpfer: Was heißt "er bleibt eingefedert"? Du pumpst ihn auf und es bewegt sich nichts oder er verliert schnell die Luft?
Vielleicht nur falsch aufgepumpt und dadurch Stuck down? (Was ein Anwenderfehler wäre!)


----------



## S-H-A (7. Februar 2018)

Surprise, surprise. Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Da fällt mir nur noch  zu ein.


----------



## S-H-A (7. Februar 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Für den Aufpreis den man beim örtlichen Händler teilweise zahlt, kann man sich auch einen neuen Dämpfer als Übergang kaufen.



Stress wiegt bei mir viel schwerer als 200€. Ich zahl auch 500€ mehr um mir diesen Scheiß mit denen nicht geben zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (7. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> bei einer 7000€ Bestellung mit bis zu 600% Gewinn im Bike-Geschäft



Der war gut. 

Dämpfer moderat aufpumpen und einfedern, abwarten was passiert. Eventuell sind ja nur die Dichtungen trocken gelaufen. Ansonsten würde ich den Dämpfer einfach weicher fahren, schont die Kettenstreben und ist sicher nicht schlecht nach einer Knie Op! Sattel höher stellen und nach vorne schieben!


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

fone schrieb:


> @Mk2ed1
> Hast du eine Dämpferpumpe?


Jawoll hab ich das federbein geht auch nicht sofort in die Knie sondern erst nach ca. 10-15 min und kommt dann erst wieder mit Zug auf den Hinterbau raus

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

Enrico_Palazzo schrieb:


> Gestatte die Frage, warum dann nicht gleich da gekauft?


Bin das Spectral im Urlaub gefahren und war einfach begeistert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Aber mal zum Dämpfer: Was heißt "er bleibt eingefedert"? Du pumpst ihn auf und es bewegt sich nichts oder er verliert schnell die Luft?
> Vielleicht nur falsch aufgepumpt und dadurch Stuck down? (Was ein Anwenderfehler wäre!)



Nein er bleibt einfach während dem Betrieb  ca. 85% eingefedert und lässt sich dann nur mir Gewalt und Zug auf den Hinterbau wieder raus ziehen. Dann funktioniert er auch die nächsten 10-15 federvorgänge bis er wieder einfach eingefedert bleibt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Der war gut.
> 
> Dämpfer moderat aufpumpen und einfedern, abwarten was passiert. Eventuell sind ja nur die Dichtungen trocken gelaufen. Ansonsten würde ich den Dämpfer einfach weicher fahren, schont die Kettenstreben und ist sicher nicht schlecht nach einer Knie Op! Sattel nach vorne schieben!



Wenn ein Produkt eine Schwäche hat (Kettenstreben) sollte man es am Besten gar nicht fahren, dann geht noch weniger kaputt 

Wieso soll er den Sattel vorschieben ? Du kennst doch seine Oberschenkellänge gar nicht und weißt nicht wie er drauf sitzt (oder hast Du nen Fernglas) ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. Februar 2018)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Stress wiegt bei mir viel schwerer als 200€. Ich zahl auch 500€ mehr um mir diesen Scheiß mit denen nicht geben zu müssen.


Ich habe die 500 Euro lieber in der Tasche und reparier selbst wo es geht.

Sicherlich ist der Canyon Service nicht mit Hope zu vergleichen aber wir Menschen machen schnell aus einem Fingerhut voller negativer Ereignisse eine Badewanne.

Jemand der mit Canyon zufrieden ist, fährt mehr und wird das nicht immer ins Forum schreiben. Meine Erfahrung mit deren Service und eben genau dem gleichen Problem war durchaus gut. Klar sind drei Wochen ohne Rad Mist aber wer das nicht abkann, der muss eben doch beim örtlichen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (7. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage an die Community, hat von euch jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen bzw. Tips wie man da etwas beschleunigen kann?



Stock aus dem Arsch und die Dichtung tauschen? Lautes Trommeln führt häufig dazu, dass das Servicelevel nicht zwingend besser wird. Hab ich mal gehört


----------



## rmaurer (7. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Wieso soll er den Sattel vorschieben ?



Wenn er den Dämpfer weicher fährt wird der Sitzwinkel flacher. Höher stellen muss er auch


----------



## filiale (7. Februar 2018)

Er will aber nicht, warum auch...sein Knie ist ja wieder in Ordnung


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Februar 2018)

Wenns schnell gehen soll, bestellst du dir ein Luftkammerdichtungsset und machst das geschwind selber, so kompliziert ist das beim Monarch ja nicht - wenn es die Feder betrifft...


----------



## Mk2ed1 (7. Februar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Wenns schnell gehen soll, bestellst du dir ein Luftkammerdichtungsset und machst das geschwind selber, so kompliziert ist das beim Monarch ja nicht - wenn es die Feder betrifft...


Hast du mir ein Link zum Ersatzteil? Wäre echt hilfreich-! Danke


Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## imkreisdreher (7. Februar 2018)

einmal zB https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...narch-Plus-XX-RL-R-RT3-ab-Modell-2014-p37455/
high volume: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-High-Volume-Plus-XX-RL-R-RT3-ab-2014-p37456/

Anleitung zB 




Öl würd ich Motoröl nehmen und als Fett das rsp kick slick (kann man eh immer wieder auch für den lower leg service brauchen)


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (8. Februar 2018)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Öl würd ich Motoröl nehmen und als Fett das rsp kick slick (kann man eh immer wieder auch für den lower leg service brauchen)


Du hast ja noch Garantie auf den Dämpfer - da würde ich lieber nur Originalteile verwenden, um die Garantie nicht zu gefährden, falls Du das Ding doch noch einschicken musst.  ;-)


----------



## t.schneider (9. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> 600% Gewinn im Bike-Geschäft


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (9. Februar 2018)

Ich finde dieses Versender Bashing immer lustig. Jeder, der ein Bike im Versand kauft muss wissen, dass Service allein aufgrund der Entfernung ein Problem ist. Da muss man dann halt selbst Hand anlegen. Bei mir ist eine Hinterbauschraube gebrochen. Habe mir aus der Explosionszeichnung das richtige Teil rausgesucht und dann unter Angabe der Teilenummer, Foto und Schilderung des Sachverhalts innerhalb von 4 Tagen eine neue Schraube bekommen. Klar, dass ich die dann selbst einbauen musste.

Wer keine Ahnung von der Technik hat oder kein Bock auf schmutzige Finger oder wer einfach etwas persönlichen Service haben will ist beim Versender einfach falsch aufgehoben. - Das muss man wissen.


----------



## Mk2ed1 (9. Februar 2018)

t.schneider schrieb:


>



Joa, die Hersteller haben das save !  An so nem Fahrrad ist ja nichts dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mk2ed1 (9. Februar 2018)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Versender Bashing immer lustig. Jeder, der ein Bike im Versand kauft muss wissen, dass Service allein aufgrund der Entfernung ein Problem ist. Da muss man dann halt selbst Hand anlegen. Bei mir ist eine Hinterbauschraube gebrochen. Habe mir aus der Explosionszeichnung das richtige Teil rausgesucht und dann unter Angabe der Teilenummer, Foto und Schilderung des Sachverhalts innerhalb von 4 Tagen eine neue Schraube bekommen. Klar, dass ich die dann selbst einbauen musste.
> 
> Wer keine Ahnung von der Technik hat oder kein Bock auf schmutzige Finger oder wer einfach etwas persönlichen Service haben will ist beim Versender einfach falsch aufgehoben. - Das muss man wissen.



Ich muss sagen das es in meinem Fall weder Unfähigkeit noch Faulheit ist, sondern es geht um das Prinzip das man während der Garantie-Zeit keine zusätzlichen Kosten und Verzichte haben möchte.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (9. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen das es in meinem Fall weder Unfähigkeit noch Faulheit ist, sondern es geht um das Prinzip das man während der Garantie-Zeit keine zusätzlichen Kosten und Verzichte haben möchte.


Diesen Wunsch verstehe ich, deckt sich aber nicht mit der rechtlichen Lage und ist in soweit eine freiwillige Leistung (Ersatz zu stellen, während der Reparatur). Dass Versender bei so etwas sparen sollte keinen verwundern - irgendwo muss der Preis ja nun mal herkommen. Wer das nicht versteht ist blauäugig - tut mir Leid!


----------



## Deleted 364501 (9. Februar 2018)

Geil ist ja, dass man "mittlerweile bodenlos von dieser Firma enttäuscht" ist, nachdem man einmal den Support kontaktiert hat und dieser auf die Vertragsbedingungen aufmerksam gemacht hat, die man mit Kauf des Fahrrades ja eigentlich akzeptiert hat.
Außerdem ist es ein RS-Dämpfer und kein Canyon-Dämpfer. Wenn an dem Teil tatsächlich was kaputt ist, werden die es maximal weiter schicken.
Was genau soll man denn erwarten? Das ist ein Fahrrad von Canyon, kein Maybach.


----------



## Geplagter (9. Februar 2018)

4ndre schrieb:


> Geil ist ja, dass man "mittlerweile bodenlos von dieser Firma enttäuscht" ist, nachdem man einmal den Support kontaktiert hat und dieser auf die Vertragsbedingungen aufmerksam gemacht hat, die man mit Kauf des Fahrrades ja eigentlich akzeptiert hat.
> Außerdem ist es ein RS-Dämpfer und kein Canyon-Dämpfer. Wenn an dem Teil tatsächlich was kaputt ist, werden die es maximal weiter schicken.
> Was genau soll man denn erwarten? Das ist ein Fahrrad von Canyon, kein Maybach.


Und selbst den Maybach müsste er in die nächste, evtl. weit entfernte Fachwerkstatt bringen und warten bis er repariert ist. OK, bei dem Preis, den sie für einen Maybach aufrufen, würde man ihm für die Überbrückungszeit wahrscheinlich einen Smart zur Verfügung stellen, aber Canyon ist halt nicht Maybach, ne.
Und überhaupt, was regt er sich so auf. Wenn seine günstig über idealo.de oder geizhals.at erworbene Kaffeemaschine in der Garantiezeit die Grätsche macht, muss er sie auch einschicken. Was ist bitteschön an der Vorgehensweise von Canyon so ungewöhnlich? Aber er sollte ruhig mal zum Anwalt gehen. Der wird ihn dann aufklären über Geschäfts- und Garantiebedingungen und dann kommt die Kirche ganz schnell wieder ins Dorf. Schick den Dämpfer ein und warte was passiert. Wenn sich Canyon 6 Wochen oder länger Zeit lässt, könnte man sich evtl. ein wenig aufregen. Diese faire Chance sollte man ihnen geben.


----------



## Deleted 364501 (9. Februar 2018)

Im Fall meiner Mavic Felgen hatte Canyon mir empfohlen mich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden, da dies unkomplizierter wäre und sicher schneller geht.
Bei Mavic reichte die Rechnung von Canyon um die Garantieanfrage zu stellen.
Das könnte eigentlich bei dem Dämpfer genauso laufen, oder?


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2018)

4ndre schrieb:


> Im Fall meiner Mavic Felgen hatte Canyon mir empfohlen mich direkt an den Hersteller zu wenden, da dies unkomplizierter wäre und sicher schneller geht.
> Bei Mavic reichte die Rechnung von Canyon um die Garantieanfrage zu stellen.
> Das könnte eigentlich bei dem Dämpfer genauso laufen, oder?


Nein nicht bei RS, die akzeptieren keine Rücksendung von privat...


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (9. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein nicht bei RS, die akzeptieren keine Rücksendung von privat...


...was ein Pluspunkt für Fox ist: Die machen Garantiefälle innerhalb von 48 Stunden. - Klappt super.


----------



## saturno (9. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Nein er bleibt einfach während dem Betrieb  ca. 85% eingefedert und lässt sich dann nur mir Gewalt und Zug auf den Hinterbau wieder raus ziehen. Dann funktioniert er auch die nächsten 10-15 federvorgänge bis er wieder einfach eingefedert bleibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk




bau den scheiss aus, pumpe ihn auf und leg ihn in den wassereimer. dann siehste wo die pluffd rauskommt. vielleicht ist nur der ventileinsatz locker.


Daher heute bei Canyon angerufen das gemeldet und nach Ersatz gebeten, kam die Anweisung den Dämpfer auszubauen einzuschicken.

*normaler vorgang*


Naja ich überlege mir ernsthaft den Dämpfer in meinem Fachgeschäft um die Ecke reparieren zu lassen.
*
der freut sich schon auf dich und dein canyon geraffel*

SORRY aber was läuft in dem Schuppen schief das man bei einer 7000€ Bestellung mit bis zu 600% Gewinn im Bike-Geschäft nicht fähig ist einen Dämpfer auf Ersatz während der Garantiezeit zu schicken.

*da hast du doch ne null vergessen 6000%
*
Ich muss sagen das es in meinem Fall weder Unfähigkeit noch Faulheit ist, sondern es geht um das Prinzip das man während der Garantie-Zeit keine zusätzlichen Kosten und Verzichte haben möchte.*

vor dem kauf die agb´s lesen und vor allem die garanitebedingungen*


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2018)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> ...was ein Pluspunkt für Fox ist: Die machen Garantiefälle innerhalb von 48 Stunden. - Klappt super.


Bei RS ging das ja auch mal. Direkt zu Sport Import aber das wurde ja leider eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doko (9. Februar 2018)

Dass Kundenservice auch bei Versendern besser geht, zeigen Propain oder YT. Bei Zweiterem ist mir mal das Dämpferbein vom Kage gebrochen (günstigster Dämpfer). War wohl ein bekannter Produktionsfehler. Habe nach dem Einsenden binnen einer Woche einen Vivid Air R2C (teuerster Dämpfer zum damaligen Zeitpunkt) kostenlos als Ersatz erhalten. Ob der Service bei YT nach der Expansion weiterhin so gut ist, kann ich nicht mehr beurteilen.

Generell kann man über einen Ersatzdämpfer, wie zB Manitou McLeod nachdenken. Insofern man Dämpfer nicht selbst servicen kann, wird er auch zu späterem Zeitpunkt mal abgegeben werden müssen.


----------



## qlaus (9. Februar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> ... vielleicht ist nur der ventileinsatz locker. ...



Quick check: Kappe runter, Spucke drauf?


----------



## rmaurer (9. Februar 2018)

Am besten wäre es wenn Canyon nach dem Verkauf den Kontakt zum Kunden für die Dauer der Garantiezeit komplett abbricht. Heisst: Telefonnummer wird automatisch geblockt im Call Center und wenn der Kunde anonym anruft sofort aufgelegt, Emails werden ignoriert bzw. retourniert mit der Aufforderung sich nicht mehr zu melden...

Nach Ende der Garantiezeit wird der Bann aufgehoben weil vielleicht hat der Kunde ja wieder Lust auf ein neues Rad (und den Ärger mit dem alten längst vergessen...)


----------



## hardtails (9. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> SORRY aber was läuft in dem Schuppen schief das man bei einer 7000€ Bestellung mit bis zu 600% Gewinn im Bike-Geschäft




Nix, denn sonst könnte man keine 600% Gewinn an einem 7000€ Fahrrad machen. Alles tipitopi


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Februar 2018)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> ...was ein Pluspunkt für Fox ist: Die machen Garantiefälle innerhalb von 48 Stunden. - Klappt super.


Fox ist bei mir raus da es Werkzeug/Adapter zum aufpumpen von ifp Kammern nicht zur Verfügung stellt... obwohl es in der Anleitung für  Endkunden gezeigt  und erklärt wird s Bzw zu horrenden Preisen über Umwege beziehbar ist... Das ist für mich ein Ausschluss Kriterium.


----------



## Mk2ed1 (9. Februar 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Nix, denn sonst könnte man keine 600% Gewinn an einem 7000€ Fahrrad machen. Alles tipitopi


2 Fahrräder a 3500€  - wollte mit der Aussage nur mal etwas zum Nachdenken anregen in welchen Dimensionen wir beim Fahrrad- kauf sprechen. Das gleiche gilt auch für zb. Matratzen. 65€ Herstellungskosten 1000€ VK. naja ..... ist ja auch egal.... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (9. Februar 2018)

@Mk2ed1 ... weil die Kosten für ein Produkt auch ausschließlich aus den Kosten der einzelnen Komponenten bestehen. Die muss niemand zusammen bauen. Planung und Design wird auch überschätzt. Auftragsabwicklung, Marketing sowieso...


----------



## noocelo (9. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es wenn Canyon nach dem Verkauf den Kontakt zum Kunden für die Dauer der Garantiezeit komplett abbricht. Heisst: Telefonnummer wird automatisch geblockt im Call Center und wenn der Kunde anonym anruft sofort aufgelegt, Emails werden ignoriert bzw. retourniert mit der Aufforderung sich nicht mehr zu melden...


was wär' daran neu?


----------



## Muckal (9. Februar 2018)

below schrieb:


> @Mk2ed1 ... weil die Kosten für ein Produkt auch ausschließlich aus den Kosten der einzelnen Komponenten bestehen. Die muss niemand zusammen bauen. Planung und Design wird auch überschätzt. Auftragsabwicklung, Marketing sowieso...



Und erst die Kosten für den After-Sales-Service...


----------



## Quayle (9. Februar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> dann siehste wo die pluffd rauskommt.



Was kommt da raus?



> *vor dem kauf die agb´s lesen und vor allem die garanitebedingungen*



Meinst Du *garanitebedingungen's?*

P.S.: Alter Kulgshciess#e´r. Sind so hilfreich, Deine Tipps! Nicht.


----------



## microbat (9. Februar 2018)

...hat denn nicht jeder ambitionierte Biker mindestens zwei Bikes daheim, eine Kiste voll Ersatzteile und eine brauchbare Kompatibilität zwischen den ganzen Zeug und kann mit Werkzeug und Teile umgehen?

Falls nein und allein und ein Versenderbike... 

Falls nein und nicht allein (kennst eine „Falls ja“ Spezie) und ein Versenderbike... 

Falls ja - na dann haste die Vorzüge des selber machen und machen lassen beim Händler um die Ecke bereits kennen gelernt und möchtest eigentlich nicht solch ein Bike und falls doch ist es nicht allzu tragisch


----------



## below (9. Februar 2018)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin jetzt gesteinigt zu werden, aber es soll Menschen geben die auch noch andere Hobbys haben und auch mal 3-4 Wochen auf ein MTB verzichten können. 

Wenn ich ein Versenderbike unter dem Motto kaufe „gute Ausstattung zu günstigem Preis“ sollte mir das klar sein


----------



## DR_Z (9. Februar 2018)

Bin kein Freund oder Verfechter der Dienstleistungspolitik von Canyon, die allgemein als ziemlich kundenunfreundlich bekannt ist.
Man muss auch hier die unendliche Geschichte der einschlägigen Fehlleistungen von Canyon nicht wiederholen weil sie mit dem Thema erst mal nichts zu tun haben. Auch der Händler an der Ecke wird nicht jeden Stoßdämpfertyp auf Lager haben.
Ich selber fahre drei Versenderbikes, ein Spectral von Canyon und ein Granite Chief sowie ein Thrill Hill von Rose.
Alle drei MTB sind in erstklassiger Qualität ausgeliefert worden. Bei Rose sind beide Bike custommade mit vielen Details nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut und kurzfristig geliefert worden. Rose hat eine schnelle Hotline und einen sehr kundenorientierten Service was man von Canyon nicht sagen kann: keine Sonderwünsche und eine grottenschlechte Hotline.
Wenn man sich ein Versenderbike kauft, dann lassen sich diese Informationen vorher leicht hier im Forum in Erfahrung bringen.
Schick deinen Stoßdämpfer ein, wie Canyon es fordert und beschwer dich hier, wenn du in 4 Wochen den Dämpfer nicht zurück hast.
Wer in einem halben Jahr 84 km fährt, der kann jetzt auch noch ein paar Tage warten oder kaufe von dem gesparten Geld einen neuen Dämpfer und verticke den renovierten dann bei Ebay wenn dir das Fahren so wichtig ist.


----------



## Mk2ed1 (9. Februar 2018)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Bin kein Freund oder Verfechter der Dienstleistungspolitik von Canyon, die allgemein als ziemlich kundenunfreundlich bekannt ist.
> Man muss auch hier die unendliche Geschichte der einschlägigen Fehlleistungen von Canyon nicht wiederholen weil sie mit dem Thema erst mal nichts zu tun haben. Auch der Händler an der Ecke wird nicht jeden Stoßdämpfertyp auf Lager haben.
> Ich selber fahre drei Versenderbikes, ein Spectral von Canyon und ein Granite Chief sowie ein Thrill Hill von Rose.
> Alle drei MTB sind in erstklassiger Qualität ausgeliefert worden. Bei Rose sind beide Bike custommade mit vielen Details nach meinen Wünschen aufgebaut und kurzfristig geliefert worden. Rose hat eine schnelle Hotline und einen sehr kundenorientierten Service was man von Canyon nicht sagen kann: keine Sonderwünsche und eine grottenschlechte Hotline.
> ...


Guter Beitrag, Danke! Joa konnte wegen dem Knie nur mit meinem Trekking Rad fahren (täglich 19km = 9,5km zur Arbeit und zurück) . Hatte einfach kein gutes Gefühl mit Klicks usw. Schönen Abend euch!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Z (9. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Guter Beitrag, Danke! Joa konnte wegen dem Knie nur mit meinem Trekking Rad fahren (täglich 19km = 9,5km zur Arbeit und zurück) . Hatte einfach kein gutes Gefühl mit Klicks usw. Schönen Abend euch!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


Wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Reparatur und bei der Genesung deines Knies. Habe in der Richtung auch schon einiges mitgemacht und dabei gelernt, dass man manche unangenehmen Dinge aushalten muss und sich nicht zu sehr ärgern darf.
Sich ärgern heißt auch häufig sich selbst für die Fehler anderer zu bestrafen.


----------



## michar (10. Februar 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Nein nicht bei RS, die akzeptieren keine Rücksendung von privat...



Das hat leider wirklich absurde Züge, bei meiner REBA RL ist nach 3 Monaten die SOlO Air ausgestiegen...also musste ich das Teil zum Versender schicken..der hat es zu SRAM geschickt..SRAM hat es repariert und wieder zum Versender geschickt und der dann letztenendes zu mir. Hat knappe 3 Wochen gedauert..wovon mindestens 2 Wochen bei DHL stattgefunden haben. Ganz optimal finde ich das nicht..ich kann aber auch Verstehen wenn der Support kein Bock hat irgendwelche vermeindlich Defekten Teile von privat Personen zu bekommen.

Das Dämpferproblem hört sich nach nem klassischen Dichtungsproblem an..kostenpkt 15 euro...selbst machen oder ein guter haendler macht das auch. Ich kann hier kein Fehlverhalten von Canyon erkennen..es sollte einem einfach Bewusst sein wenn man ein Versenderbike kauft man abstriche beim Service machen muss. Was einem das Wert ist muss man halt einfach vorher entscheiden..
Und die Begründung man hat ja ein haufen Geld gelassen..sorry..aber wenn man bei Canyon ein Bike für sagen wir  3500 Euro  kauft bekommt man ein oftmals mit nur High-End Gruppen ausgestattes Bike was sicher einen Händler-Ladenpreis von 5000 Euro entspricht. Der Gewinn läuft denke ich dann für die Versender eher über die Menge..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (10. Februar 2018)

below schrieb:


> ...aber es soll Menschen geben die auch noch andere Hobbys haben und auch mal 3-4 Wochen auf ein MTB verzichten können.



Ja, das zweite Hobby ist Mtb-Foren-Zumüllen...


----------



## xyzHero (10. Februar 2018)

Ich finde es interessant, dass die Fahrradbranche ihre Kunden so gut erzogen hat, dass Sie eine Bearbeitungszeit von mehreren Wochen für ein Standardteil akzeptieren. 
Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass verschiedene Hersteller den Prozess absichtlich in die Länge ziehen, damit die Kunden ihre Defekte selbst reparieren. Doppelt Geld gespart!
Die entscheidende Frage ist, wie ändert man das wieder. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Deleted 364501 (10. Februar 2018)

In dem Fall müsste man erstmal die Transportzeit berücksichtigen.  Zu Canyon, gegebenenfalls zu Rockshox, zurück zu Canyon und wieder zum Kunde. Wenn man von drei Tagen pro Sendevorgang ausgeht und Wochenenden bedenkt sind allein dadurch schonmal zwei Wochen weg.

Und dann frag ich mich was die Leute von den Servicemitarbeitern erwarten. Da ist nicht jeder der am Telefon oder am Chat sitzt ein versierter Schrauber der nur für Fahrräder lebt.
Das sind sicher oft irgendwelche Leute die einfach irgendeinen Job brauchten und dort gelandet sind. Die haben einen Leitfaden vor sich wie genau die mit ihren vordefinierten Antworten auf hunderte dumme Fragen am Tag antworten müssen.
Jeder Idiot kauft sich ein Canyon, ist ja Testsieger. Ich will mir gar nicht ausmalen mit wie viel Blödsinn die Leute dort den ganzen Tag konfrontiert sind.
Da geht man nicht explizit darauf ein was genau jeder Kunde im einzelnen für ein Problem haben könnte. Ist der Dämpfer jetzt kaputt oder ist der Typ nur zu blöd? Keine Ahnung. Dämpfer geht nicht? - Dämpfer einschicken! - der Nächste Bitte. Nur noch 30 Kunden bis zur Raucherpause...


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist, wie ändert man das wieder.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero



Wir schicken gleichzeitig 10.000 Dämpfer ein. Dann sind die so überlastet daß sie die Produktqualität anpassen. Danach sind die Dämpfer so gut daß nie mehr etwas kaputt geht und somit braucht man den Service nicht mehr 

Manchmal habe ich auch den Eindruck daß ein Versender damit kalkuliert daß Kleinigkeiten vom Kunden selbst repariert werden, provoziert von den langen Bearbeitungszeiten.


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (10. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Manchmal habe ich auch den Eindruck daß ein Versender damit kalkuliert daß Kleinigkeiten vom Kunden selbst repariert werden, provoziert von den langen Bearbeitungszeiten.



Ihr habt Ideen! Nee, die haben garantiert kein Interesse daran die Teile erst mal hinzulegen und erst 2 Wochen später zu bearbeiten nur um den Kunden zu ärgern. Aber in der Hochsaison dauert es natürlich länger oder glaubt ihr, dass Mitarbeiter extra für 3 Monate angestellt und angelernt werden, um sie dann wieder rauszuwerfen?! So ist es  übrigens nicht nur bei Versendern, sondern auch bei den Handelsmarken.
Und mit der Fahrradbranche hat so ein Thema ohnehin nichts zu tun: Schon mal Garantiefälle bei Elektronik gehabt? - Das hat bei mir für einen Radiowecker 6 Wochen gedauert bis ich ihn wieder zurück bekam.
Ich weiß ohnehin wovon ich spreche, da ich in einer anderen Branche für die Supportabteilung zuständig war. Unglaublich was die Leute fordern und erwarten.
Aber das ist heute typisch: Geiz ist Geil und dann hinterher weinen im Supportfall.


----------



## xyzHero (10. Februar 2018)

Macht aber auch nochmal nen Unterschied ob wir über einen 50€ Radiowecker oder ein 3000€ Fahrrad sprechen 
Bei einer 200€ Mediamarkt Stereoanlage erwarte ich keinen großartigen Service, bei einer Bang & Olufson Anlage aber auf jeden Fall.
Die Zeiten wo Canyon ein Low Budget Anbieter war sind schon länger vorbei.
Wenn die Hersteller wollten, könnten sie ja einfach die Reparaturkosten übernehmen, wenn ich das Rad zum lokalen Service bringe. Mal so als Gedankenspiel. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## Tourer-Kiel (10. Februar 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Macht aber auch nochmal nen Unterschied ob wir über einen 50€ Radiowecker oder ein 3000€ Fahrrad sprechen
> Bei einer 200€ Mediamarkt Stereoanlage erwarte ich keinen großartigen Service, bei einer Bang & Olufson Anlage aber auf jeden Fall.
> Die Zeiten wo Canyon ein Low Budget Anbieter war sind schon länger vorbei.
> Wenn die Hersteller wollten, könnten sie ja einfach die Reparaturkosten übernehmen, wenn ich das Rad zum lokalen Service bringe. Mal so als Gedankenspiel.
> ...


Dass das Dein (und auch mein) Wunsch ist, ist das Eine, aber die Realität ist nun mal anders Bei mir WAR es übrigens ein Bang&Olufsen Radiowecker für 450 Euro! - lustig dass Du gerade den Hersteller genannt hast.    (ein 50 Euro Wecker hätte ich wohl einfach weggeworfen, weil ich keine Lust auf die Garantieabwicklung gehabt hätte.).
Aber wünschen darf man sich natürlich ja gern alles.  ;-)


----------



## filiale (10. Februar 2018)

Tourer-Kiel schrieb:


> ...oder glaubt ihr, dass Mitarbeiter extra für 3 Monate angestellt und angelernt werden, um sie dann wieder rauszuwerfen?!...



Bei Canyon werden für bestimmte Zeiträume Studenten eingestellt, die sich nach einer Anlernphase ein Zubrot verdienen können, aber eben nur auf Zeit. Ich war schön öfters Vorort und habe mit vielen sprechen können. Also aus erster Hand.


----------



## DR_Z (10. Februar 2018)

4ndre schrieb:


> In dem Fall müsste man erstmal die Transportzeit berücksichtigen.  Zu Canyon, gegebenenfalls zu Rockshox, zurück zu Canyon und wieder zum Kunde. Wenn man von drei Tagen pro Sendevorgang ausgeht und Wochenenden bedenkt sind allein dadurch schonmal zwei Wochen weg.
> 
> Und dann frag ich mich was die Leute von den Servicemitarbeitern erwarten. Da ist nicht jeder der am Telefon oder am Chat sitzt ein versierter Schrauber der nur für Fahrräder lebt.
> Das sind sicher oft irgendwelche Leute die einfach irgendeinen Job brauchten und dort gelandet sind. Die haben einen Leitfaden vor sich wie genau die mit ihren vordefinierten Antworten auf hunderte dumme Fragen am Tag antworten müssen.
> ...


Was hast du denn geraucht?
Willst du uns jetzt erklären wo die Rechtfertigung liegt die Kunden zu verarschen?
Wenn ich die Hotline anrufe, dann erwarte ich eine kompetente Auskunft und dann interessiert mich gar nicht wo die Firma ihre Kundenberater her hat und wo die ausgebildet wurden. Wir können uns hier doch nur solidarisieren im Sinne eine konsequenten Ausschaltung solcher Systeme indem man geschlossen dort nicht mehr kauft wo der Kunde nur ein zahlender Blödmann ist.
Es gibt genügend Firmen auf dem Markt, die ihre Kunden ernst nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (10. Februar 2018)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass die Fahrradbranche ihre Kunden so gut erzogen hat, dass Sie eine Bearbeitungszeit von mehreren Wochen für ein Standardteil akzeptieren.
> Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass verschiedene Hersteller den Prozess absichtlich in die Länge ziehen, damit die Kunden ihre Defekte selbst reparieren. Doppelt Geld gespart!
> Die entscheidende Frage ist, wie ändert man das wieder.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Blöde Frage!
Indem man bei einen solchen Sch...Laden nicht mehr kauft und zwar wir alle!
Du glaubst nicht wie schnell sich das System ändert


----------



## xyzHero (10. Februar 2018)

Canyon ist da aber leider keine Ausnahme. Ist schwer da eine Ausnahme zu finden.


----------



## tomac85 (10. Februar 2018)

tomac85 schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine Ausdrucksweise aber was bist du für ein Traumtänzer?
> 
> Hatte bei meinem Trek Slash ca 6 Wochen gedauert und bei meim Specialized Stumpi etwa auch 4 Wochen bis de Dämpfer wieder da war. Habe da vom Händler auch nix bekommen. Warum sollte er auch?
> EDIT: es war mitten in der Saison
> ...


----------



## el martn (11. Februar 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei Canyon werden für bestimmte Zeiträume Studenten eingestellt, die sich nach einer Anlernphase ein Zubrot verdienen können, aber eben nur auf Zeit. Ich war schön öfters Vorort und habe mit vielen sprechen können. Also aus erster Hand.



Ja, im Showdown und an der Hotline werden studentische Aushilfen eingesetzt (Kanonenfutter). Damit die einfachen Anfragen und Probleme nicht die qualifizierten Mitarbeitet blockieren.
In die hinteren Reihen, wo "die Arbeit" gemacht wird werden nur sehr selten bis garnicht Aushilfen eingesetzt...
Da sind alle Versänder gleich, egal welche Branche...


----------



## garfunkel187 (13. Februar 2018)

Also dieses im "Garantiefall lange weg" Problem gibt es auch im Fotografie bereich. Ich habe mir mal eine Nagelneue Canon EOS 1D MKIII gekauft (ca 3800€). Ausgepackt - 10 Fotos gemacht -> Kaputt. Musste Sie einschicken und 6 Wochen warten. Selbst bei einer Profi Kamera wie der 1D gibt bzw gab es keinen "vorabaustausch" dafür braucht man einen Business-Vertrag mit Canon und der Kostet viel Geld.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Februar 2018)

Mk2ed1 schrieb:


> Habe mir im August zwei (für Kumpel und mich) Canyon Spectral für 7000€ bestellt. Mittlerweile muss ich sagen bin ich so bodenlos von dieser Firma enttäuscht. Die Fahrräder sind wirklich klasse, nur darf niemals etwas sein. Leider konnte ich wegen einer Knie-Op bis jetzt nur 84km auf das Rad fahren, Leider hat sich auch in dieser kurzen Zeit der hintere Dämpfer (Monarch RT3) verabschiedet. Er bleibt einfach eingefedert. Daher heute bei Canyon angerufen das gemeldet und nach Ersatz gebeten, kam die Anweisung den Dämpfer auszubauen einzuschicken. Nachdem ich dann um einen Tausch oder Ersatzdämpfer für die Überbrückungszeit gebeten hatte wurde ich belächelt und auf die 4-6 wöchige Wartezeit hingewiesen. SORRY aber was läuft in dem Schuppen schief das man bei einer 7000€ Bestellung mit bis zu 600% Gewinn im Bike-Geschäft nicht fähig ist einen Dämpfer auf Ersatz während der Garantiezeit zu schicken.... wäre mir bei meinem Cannondale-Shop nie passiert.
> Naja ich überlege mir ernsthaft den Dämpfer in meinem Fachgeschäft um die Ecke reparieren zu lassen.
> Grund dafür ist eigentlich die Angst das ich den Dämpfer die nächsten 10-12 Wochen nicht mehr sehe, da ich auf meine Bestellung auch Wochen länger wie angegeben warten musste.....
> 
> ...


1. Du hast online bestellt, die preislichen Vorzüge bringen eben auch Nachteile mit sich.
2. Warum sollten sie dir einen Ersatzdämpfer schicken? Wenn du in deinem Cannondale Shop so einen Service bekommen hast, Hut ab. Nicht jeder Laden legt sich mehrere Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichen Längen auf Halde, um Kunden während der Servicezeit Ersatz zu bieten.
3. Kauf dir einfach nen günstigen Ersatzdämpfer im Bikemarkt und fertig. Das Canyon kein Paradebeispiel für Support und Service ist, kann man bei Google innerhalb von 2 min herausfinden.
4. Dann lass ihn doch um die Ecke reparieren. (Wahrscheinlich bei deinem Cannondalehändler) - Der wird sich freuen, wenn er hört, was es für die Kundenbindung gebracht hat, den von dir unterschwelligen Topservice geboten zu haben- nämlich nichts, sonst hättest du ja kein Canyon. LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (4. März 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Super Tipp für einen RS-Dämpfer



Wenns nicht um sonst sein soll auf Garantie dann hier hin mit dem Dämpfer
http://www.lemonshox.com/


----------



## Mk2ed1 (10. März 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Wenns nicht um sonst sein soll auf Garantie dann hier hin mit dem Dämpfer
> http://www.lemonshox.com/


Vielen Dank 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (20. März 2018)

4ndre schrieb:


> Geil ist ja, dass man "mittlerweile bodenlos von dieser Firma enttäuscht" ist, nachdem man einmal den Support kontaktiert hat und dieser auf die Vertragsbedingungen aufmerksam gemacht hat, die man mit Kauf des Fahrrades ja eigentlich akzeptiert hat.
> Außerdem ist es ein RS-Dämpfer und kein Canyon-Dämpfer. Wenn an dem Teil tatsächlich was kaputt ist, werden die es maximal weiter schicken.
> Was genau soll man denn erwarten? Das ist ein Fahrrad von Canyon, kein Maybach.



ZB das, was ich bei Radon erlebt habe:

1.
Buchsenwackeln Fox-Gabel am Neurad und binnen 24h gegen ein komplett neues Rad getauscht.

oder

2.
Vertraglich fixierte Lieferzeit überschritten: Freitagabend einen Mitarbeiter mit VW Caddy von Bonn nach Wiesbaden geschickt und mir übergeben, damit ich Samstag in Urlaub fahren konnte.

Haltet Ihr das bei Canyon für möglich?


----------



## noocelo (20. März 2018)

Beaker_ schrieb:


> Rethorische Frage?


----------



## Beaker_ (20. März 2018)

Das halte ich bei Canyon natürlich für vollkommen unmöglich.
Niemals nie nicht liefern die defekte Rätter oder überziehen den Liefertermin.

Bei meinem Rolls war mal was kapott. Da wurde eine schnelle Eingreiftruppe eingeflogen und am Heli abgeseilt. Das war natürlich noch zu Zeiten als Rolls Royce noch nicht von den Hunnen übernommen worden war.

Halten ihr das bei VW für möglich?


----------



## rmaurer (20. März 2018)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> ZB das, was ich bei Radon erlebt habe:
> 
> 1.
> Buchsenwackeln Fox-Gabel am Neurad und binnen 24h gegen ein komplett neues Rad getauscht.
> ...



Klar ist das möglich, aber Canyon verkauft so schon genug Fahrräder, die haben es nicht nötig Kunden die zeitlich zu knapp bestellt haben auch noch mit dem Auto hinterherzufahren

Radon tauscht also das gesamte Rad wenn die Buchsen der Federgabel etwas Spiel haben aber wenn Canyon den Rahmen bei Kettenstrebenbruch aus Sicherheitsgründen austauscht ist das gleich der Mega Skandal


----------



## trail_desire (20. März 2018)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Das ist der Preis für „billige“ versenderbikes!
> Der gute Fachhändler hätte wahrscheinlich eine Lösung gehabt!
> Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn endlich alle Fachhändler die Eier haben und den Versendersch...s nicht mehr reparieren!!!
> Dann hat dich das Problem Versenderbikes endlich gelöst!



Ich würde mich darauf freuen, wenn die Fachhändler endlich mal wieder die Eier hätten und auch Bikes im showroom haben, das ist nämlich Mangelware. Warum soll ich zum Händler, wenn ich nichtmal auf mein Wunschbike draufsitzen kann? Geschweige denn Probefahren. Wenn, dann haben die nur alle möglichen E-Rollstühle in allen Größen da, aber sonst nichts. Und der kleine Händler vor Ort, der ist vielleicht froh, wenn er noch was normales zum reparieren bekommt, wo er ohne Mechatroniker-Ausbildung noch was ausrichten kann.

Im Übrigen......dies hier ist die Zukunft:

https://www.live-cycle.de/

Wenn das Schule macht, können so einige Händler einpacken.....


----------



## delphi1507 (20. März 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Klar ist das möglich, aber Canyon verkauft so schon genug Fahrräder, die haben es nicht nötig Kunden die zeitlich zu knapp bestellt haben auch noch mit dem Auto hinterherzufahren
> 
> Radon tauscht also das gesamte Rad wenn die Buchsen der Federgabel etwas Spiel haben aber wenn Canyon den Rahmen bei Kettenstrebenbruch aus Sicherheitsgründen austauscht ist das gleich der Mega Skandal


Per PKW wurde geliefert weil der Vertragsinhalt nicht eingehalten wurden.. 

Ja es würde das ganze Rad getauscht, aber ohne horrende Preise zu verlangen


----------



## xyzHero (21. März 2018)

Ich kann nun Fox als positives Beispiel nennen.
Garantiefall. Dämpfer Montag Mittag per DHL versandt, Samstag war er wieder da.
Das war flott.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## wallacexiv (21. März 2018)

Das heißt, alles was mit Rock Shox, AVIF und SRAM zu tun hat kann man nicht mehr direkt über SRAM / Sport Import abwickeln sondern nur noch über Versender oder Händler? Ich hab ein Problem mit meinen Guide Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 364501 (21. März 2018)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Problem mit meinen Guide Bremsen.



Zufällig an einem Canyon?


----------



## filiale (21. März 2018)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Das heißt, alles was mit Rock Shox, AVIF und SRAM zu tun hat kann man nicht mehr direkt über SRAM / Sport Import abwickeln sondern nur noch über Versender oder Händler? Ich hab ein Problem mit meinen Guide Bremsen.



Dann mußt Du über den Verkäufer/Versender gehen. SRAM akzeptiert keine Garantieeinsendungen direkt vom Endbenutzer.


----------

